

Java: Checked Exceptions, Revisited-a closer examination of a flawed mechanism) - xivSolutions
http://typecastexception.com/post/2012/11/05/Java-Checked-Exceptions-Revisited-(or-a-closer-examination-of-a-flawed-mechanism).aspx

======
xivSolutions
As I learn about Java, the struggle to understand this concept, and my
thoughts so far. Feedback welcome and appreciated.

